# Ayuda con Pre-Amplificador JFET



## walter leonardo (Dic 16, 2009)

Hola a todos.

Bueno mi problema es que hice un pre-amplificador con 2 transistores JFET MPF102 para pre-amplificar un transconductor piezoelectrico y al armarlo y conectarlo suena muy bien y tiene una ganancia buena pero hace un ruido tipo hummmmmmmmmm algo asi y cuando toco la masa o el negativo del circuito con el dedo, ese ruido desaparece.
Entoces necesitaria su ayuda para solucionar ese ruido molesto.

Nota: la fuente de alimentacion lo hago con una bateria de 9v y el cable de entrada y salida son coaxil los dos y el piezoelectrico lo monte en una guitarra criolla.
Cuando conecto el piezoelectrico (sin el circuito de los 2 transistores MPF102) al equipo de musica no hace ningun ruido pero con el circuito si lo hace.

Les dejo una imagen del circuito para que me ayuden y me digan que tengo que agregarle para eliminar ese ruido hummmmmmmm .


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2009)

¿ Conectaste GND de la fuente de señal con la del previo y la del amplificador ?


----------



## walter leonardo (Dic 16, 2009)

si eso ise, conecte la salida negativa del piezoelectrico a la entrada negativa o GND del preamplificador y la salida negativa del preamplificador al negativo de la entrada del equipo de musica.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2009)

¿ Con que lo estás alimentando, con batería o alguna fuente ?
Si el caso es el segundo ¿ Como es la fuente ? (Esquema)


----------



## walter leonardo (Dic 16, 2009)

si lo alimente con una batería de 9 voltios

que me sujeris?


----------



## walter leonardo (Dic 17, 2009)

algun filtro para que redusca ese ruido?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2009)

¿ Empleaste cable con malla (Blindado) ?


----------



## walter leonardo (Dic 17, 2009)

en la entrada del circuito use cable coaxil y a la salida tambien, pero en el piezoelectrico no use ese cable solo use unos cablesitos finitos.
El circuito esta lejos del piezoelectrico, puede ser eso?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 18, 2009)

walter leonardo dijo:


> en la entrada del circuito use cable coaxil y a la salida tambien, pero en el piezoelectrico no use ese cable solo use unos cablesitos finitos.
> El circuito esta lejos del piezoelectrico, puede ser eso?


Ok, vamos por partes (Dijo Jack el _"Destripador"_)
Habrá que probar donde se genera el ruido, para lo cual separaremos en sectores.
Desconecta el micrófono y prueba que pasa. 
¿ Estás alimentando el micrófono con VCC a través de una resistencia ?


----------



## walter leonardo (Dic 18, 2009)

Bueno desconecte el microfono(rezonador piezoelectrico) y el ruido bajo mucho, apenas se escucha el ruido cuando subo mucho el volumen del equipo de musica.
El microfono(rezonador piezoelectrico) no esta alimentado con VCC a traves de una resistencia.

Experimente conectando el preamplificador con un MICROFONO DINAMICO y el ruido desaparecio totalmente y funciona bien, tambien conecte el preamplificador a la salida de auriculares de mi celular(de una sola salida porque el pre-amp es mono) y no hace ningun ruido tampoco y anda de 10 con un buen volumen.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 18, 2009)

Sacamos 2 conclusiones:
1) El previo funciona bien.
2) Está claro por donde viene el ruido.

Alguna foto del micrófono ?


----------



## walter leonardo (Dic 18, 2009)

es asi :






Y esta conectado con ese tipo de cable chico.

aclaracion el cable es mas largo que ese como 30 cm.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 18, 2009)

Ok, con ese resonador vas a tener 2 problemas:
1) Es de muy alta impedancia, por eso te deja "Colar" el ruido, agravado por los cables largos sin malla.
2) La respuesta a frecuencia es bastante complicada (Mala)

¿ Que quieres "Captar" con el micrófono ?
¿ Por que no mejor empleas un micrófono "Electret" ?


----------



## walter leonardo (Dic 18, 2009)

Al rezonador lo puse dentro de una guitarra española o acustica para captar dicho sonido de la guitarra, y si lo capta muy bien lasima por el ruido ese.
Con el MIC ELECTRET lo ise una ves y tiene un sonido no muy bueno y se acopla muchosimo.
Le podria poner alguna resistencia en paralelo al rezonador para bajar la impedancia y asi eliminar el ruido? sin perder ganancia?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 18, 2009)

Intenta hacer un blindaje dentro de la guitarra poniendo un trozo de papel de aluminio de cocina y sobre este el transductor.
Además conéctalo con cable con malla (Blindado) incluyendo al papel de aluminio.

Antes de pegar el papel, verifica que no te altere el sonido de la guitarra.


----------



## walter leonardo (Dic 18, 2009)

OK lo probare aver que resulta y te cuento mas tarde.
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## walter leonardo (Dic 19, 2009)

HOLA.
Ya lo ise y me dio buenos resultados, le puse al piezoelectrico un cablesito blindado y mas corto y ya no hace ningun ruido quedo espectacular, no iso falta poner el papel de aluminio jeje.





Le puse uno como el rojo chiquito de dos cables y quedo de pelos.
Gracias por tu tiempo amigo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2009)

Me alegro que te funcionara, y gracias por comentar.


----------



## AMiranda (Feb 23, 2012)

interesante circuito, justo un circuito así intenté diseñar frustradamente en una ocasión...

¿álguien me podría explicar cómo calcular la ganancia aproximada en dB que se consigue con dicho circuito para micrófono dinámico tipo?:

http://www.shure.com/americas/products/microphones/sm/sm58-vocal-microphone


dos dudas,

¿se podría quitar el condenador de 4.7uF que acopla cada etapa?

¿dónde sería el punto adecuado para añadir un potenciómetro y regular la ganancia?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## walter leonardo (Mar 15, 2012)

Si quitas el condensador de 4.7uf creo que se quemaria el circuito y el potenciometro ya esta puesto en el circuito a la salida.



Bueno ahora yo tengo unas preguntas.

1_Que componente debo poner en la entrada de alimentacion (9v) para proteger el circuito de cortos circuitos o conecciones incorrectas?. 

Nota: Me paso que conecte al reves la bateria de 9v (osea los pines + y - al reves) y se me quemaron los transistores y queria saber que solucion hay para esto para que no me vuelva a suceder lo mismo.


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 15, 2012)

Una posibilidad es poner un puente rectificador a la entrada de la bateria ... solo te cae un poquito la tension y no te pasa mas.. pero es dificil conectar una de esas al reves!! como hiciste?


----------



## walter leonardo (Mar 15, 2012)

jeje si es verdad,estaba medio distraido y solo la apoye haciendo contacto por unos segundos y me di cuenta y despues lo coloque bien en la ficha y ya no andaba.

1_Un rectificador de media onda u onda completa?
2_Si son de germanio los diodos mejor?
Digo por la poca caida de tension que tienen.


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 15, 2012)

Onda completa te independiza totalmente . con un solo diodo evitas que se queme .
germanio no se usa para esto ...


----------



## AMiranda (Mar 15, 2012)

walter leonardo dijo:


> Si quitas el condensador de 4.7uf creo que se quemaria el circuito y el potenciometro ya esta puesto en el circuito a la salida.



¿quemarse? ¿por qué? si no me equivoco el condensador es de acople y serviría para quitar la contínua de la señal alterna.

¿cómo se va a quemar el potenciómetro sólo con 9voltios? 

¿álguien puede explicar?



Fogonazo, los dos condensadores que mencionan que son opcionales, se podrían usar incluso dos como vi en un diseño tuyo (el previo de válvulas) por el tema de la ESR creo recordar?


----------



## hectorar79 (May 8, 2012)

Hola, bueno seguramente ya resolviste tu problema pero para los que se quedaron con la duda:
El problema que tienes es por interferencia ambiental que capta el circuito de este preamplificador, tú mismo das la respuesta cuando dices que al tocar masa o negativo el ruido desaparece, con esto mandas cualquier interferencia a tierra, haces bien en usar cables tipo coaxial pero el propio circuito debe de estar también blindado, busca la manera de “encapsularlo” y mandar ese encapsulado a tierra, es decir, al negativo de la batería de 9 volts.
Recuerdo que yo tuve un problema así en un preamplificador para micrófono eléctrico que diseñe para cámaras de CCTV, el diseño era tan pequeño físicamente (más pequeño que una memoria USB) que no necesitaban gabinete alguno, simplemente los forraba con termofit pero captaban mucha interferencia electromagnética, así que después del termofit use papel aluminio para forrarlos nuevamente y después otra capa de termofit, como el papel aluminio tocaba el casco de los micrófonos el resultado fue un excelente blindaje aterrizado y el problema se corrigió. Suerte.


----------

